# Advice for the newbs



## Flatlander

Hi everybody! :wavey: I thought that I would offer a little advice, to help you adjust to your new environment. These are a few things that I have learned since joining Martial Talk.

Just about everybody here is a nice person. Not everybody here is a perfect writer. It's extremely difficult to really "get" the emotional feeling behind a post through this medium, so take things with a grain of salt. You can't see facial expression, (although the smileys do help) and generally, if you give people the benefit of the doubt, you'll find that things run a bit smoother, and friendlier.

I personally would advise you to spend some time reading through some of the old threads. Many topics have been done, some to death, and you just might learn something there.

There are people here with a wide variety of Martial Arts experience, ranging from never even tried all the way up to very Senior Masters. They are all just people, but each will have a different take on various issues. Every poster is valued here, and all opinions welcome, provided its done in a respectable way.

Read through the forum rules, and all of the help and support threads. Know the rules, and you won't break them. If you have questions, ask.

Be prepared to become obsessed with the community that is Martial Talk.

See you around the board!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I like this...I'll pin it to the top of the forum


----------



## Feisty Mouse

flatlander, you've been pinned!  Are you and Kaith going steady now?


----------



## bignick

people are gonna wonder what type of board this is


----------



## Feisty Mouse

lol - sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Bob Hubbard




----------



## Flatlander

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> flatlander, you've been pinned! Are you and Kaith going steady now?


For all you Curious Georges out there, no, Kaith and I have decided to keep things platonic.  The whole conflict of interest thing, long distance relationship issues, and, oh yeah, not gay, etc.

 :moon::whip1:


----------



## Drac

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> flatlander, you've been pinned! Are you and Kaith going steady now?


WAHHH..I wanted to say it..


----------



## raedyn

and hey.. there's the whole wife thing....


----------



## masherdong

I agree totally.


----------



## 47MartialMan

These things can become addictive.


----------



## bobquinn

Thank you for all your support. I hope to gain alot of wisdom and fun in the proscess. It took me a week to figure out how to log in!

Bob Quinn


----------



## Flatlander

That's great!  If you've learned how to use the PM feature, feel free to PM me with any questions you might have!  Otherwise, feel free to post your questions in the Martial Talk Support Forum.  Welcome to the board! :asian:


----------



## Drac

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> These things can become addictive.


 
Yes they can!!


----------



## FJPStudent

I'm Henry. I'm just here to see if anyone wants to study fu jow pai or if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Goldendawn8

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Amazon

Great thread!  Thank you very much.  I am a regular to several online forums, but I have found that it is very helpful to have a thread like this.


----------



## kittybreed

Thanks for the advice. Combaton


----------



## atanu

Hi thre..its only a test..my id atanu_323@yahoo.com


----------



## cnash

Hello, All.

A newbee... I just wanted to pop in and say hello. Found this site by accident but have been reading through the topics and getting accquainted with some of the oldies. 
Pretty interesting people in here I see as well as pretty interesting topics.


----------



## Haiookami

Hello from Canada

Really enjoy reading the notes. 

How does one post a notice in the introduction forum


----------



## Kacey

Go to Meet & Greet

Click on 



Post away!  And welcome!


----------



## Mark Jordan

I'm a newbie and I'd like to take your advice. thank you


----------



## fitnessguy

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Deleted member 40306

I came to this forum because I have not been active in any Social Media since Edward Snowden blew the whistle. *This forum does feel very relaxed and sane.* I believe that many people are starting to question the whole Instagram/FB/Twitter thing and will better dial it in with Forums based on what they have conscious effort for. Shortly after joining this forum, I read this article: Ex-Facebook president Sean Parker: site made to exploit human 'vulnerability'
It's important to be aware of your habits, and I only post the link to help the forum.

The trick is that forums don't inherently ping your phone. This creates a conscious decision to still pick and choose how and when you respond to forum posts. I believe any app or site that requires of you mobile number is suspect. It's not for "enhanced security" I joined martialtalk without an alias because I do not feel the need to hide here.


----------



## Dirty Dog

What "assault rifle with a silencer" are you talking about, @Hans Larrave?


----------



## Yanli

cnash said:


> Hello, All.
> 
> A newbee... I just wanted to pop in and say hello. Found this site by accident but have been reading through the topics and getting accquainted with some of the oldies.
> Pretty interesting people in here I see as well as pretty interesting topics.


  Yes, us old people can be interesting lol.


----------



## Darren

Flatlander said:


> Hi everybody! :wavey: I thought that I would offer a little advice, to help you adjust to your new environment. These are a few things that I have learned since joining Martial Talk.
> 
> Just about everybody here is a nice person. Not everybody here is a perfect writer. It's extremely difficult to really "get" the emotional feeling behind a post through this medium, so take things with a grain of salt. You can't see facial expression, (although the smileys do help) and generally, if you give people the benefit of the doubt, you'll find that things run a bit smoother, and friendlier.
> 
> I personally would advise you to spend some time reading through some of the old threads. Many topics have been done, some to death, and you just might learn something there.
> 
> There are people here with a wide variety of Martial Arts experience, ranging from never even tried all the way up to very Senior Masters. They are all just people, but each will have a different take on various issues. Every poster is valued here, and all opinions welcome, provided its done in a respectable way.
> 
> Read through the forum rules, and all of the help and support threads. Know the rules, and you won't break them. If you have questions, ask.
> 
> Be prepared to become obsessed with the community that is Martial Talk.
> 
> See you around the board!


I have dyslexia, so if my sentence structure and punctuation is off please let me know. Thank you!


----------

